# Who's gonna win the end war?



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know if this thread has been done before (I looked and couldn't find it) and i was just curious, who do you guys/girls think is gonna win in the end war. It has to end sometime, who is gonna come out on top, with logical explanations on why if you can....


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

well it will probably be someone like the nids or orks cos they seem to have an endless supply of warriors to throw at the other races but I'd like to think the Imperium because once some of the primarchs awaken or heal or return then they'll muster the entire space marine army and go on one massive crusade


----------



## skad567 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd think Nids just because of how rapidly they adapt to change.


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

I think the Imperium will win out. If the Primarchs return or the Emperor awakens, a re-energized, stronger Imperium is posible. Plus, if (and I said *if*) the Emperor could reunify both the loyalist and traitor Space Marines, there would be no stopping humanity.

Barring that, Nids and Orks are the best bet to win out. Their numbers are too great for the Imperium to deal with, unless *all* the Space Marines were united against them.

~fearlessgod~


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

chaos daemons have an unlimited supply of troops so can't loose so therefore will probally win.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

if chaos space marines and loyalist space marines are acting together, nothing will stop them

if the Void Dragon wakes up, nithing will stop the necrons

if the Eldars manage to take back all of their lost words, they will destroy the entire galaxy

if the main Tyrannid hive-fleet come in the galaxy, nothing will stop them

if all orks are together under a powerfull leader(like Traka), nothing will stop them

if the humans(Imperial Guard) accept the Greater good, there will be peace in the galaxy.

if the daemons manage to stay out of the Warp, they will win.

the most probable of this facts is the arriving of the main tyrranid hive-fleet

Prepare your lasgun....


----------



## DrakeBluedragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Ultramarines....they have GW on their side


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Necrons - the only reason they were defeated last time was because all the C'tan turned on each other and the Eldar managed to lock the Nightbringer in stasis. plus they are unaffected by he warp.

Eldar - they are the most technologically advnced, but a dying race. if they can finally overcome their problems and defeat Slaanesh, the rest of the Galaxy may stand a chance

Orks - they are almost infinite in number, do not feel pain, have no fear and grow stronger he more they fight. If the Necrons dont fully wake up and exterminate hem, they could be poised to take over the Galaxy. they dont kneed one all-powerful leader to launch a Great WAAAAGH, the just need several slightly less powerful ones to strike a certain planets to plunge them, like Armageddon, into a never ending war.

Tyrannids - If the Necrons dont wake up in time, the Nids will "remove" all life from this Galaxy and move on, leaving their star-gods to starve. they, like the Orks are innumerble in number, and can adapt to any event or terrain. they have, presumably, already truimphed in other Galaxies,and there is no reason why they shouldn't do so again.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

DrakeBluedragon said:


> Ultramarines....they have GW on their side


This man argues a very good point folks 

Well, the whole system is designed so that no one can win...but in my heart I'm rooting for the Orks to win! :mrgreen:
They are the true heart of the hobby, no one hates da Orks! :laugh:


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

It all depends on who the nids fight first.

If they fight the orks - Nids win. they get toooo massive to stop, just due to the VOLUME of organic material they would garner.

If they the Necrons, its a toss-up between Orks, imperium, and Chaos; cause' Crons don't produce any digestible material. Even in the game, the wounded (that don't stand back up) get teleported back to a crypt for more strict repairs. HOWEVER; when eaten, they arn't getting rebuilt; and no sigle force can stop the Nids. The metal isn't indistructable, it just grows. If disollved? bye-bye metal. The problem is that the Nids probably can't get anything from eating the Crons. I know it says in the books that Nids avoid Crypt worlds, but Nids ARE life in its most primal form, something the necrons are programmed to stamp out. With Crons gone and Nids not growing back hives from removing them, the shear losses will feed the deamons of chaos to a size unimaginable, the Orks will have more focused enemies to fight, and the Empyrium will keep on chuging along do to its size.
With 2 of the 3 splinter hives coming in surrounding the Tau empire, and the one that is halted by the marines is right on top of thier 3rd expantion. The other two: they are gonna blow right through the Tau empire before they fight Majority Crons or Orks. in other words - they gone! Both groups of eldar are hosed, since the are dying faster then they are reproducing; end of story; I don't care that the dark eldar have a webway city. They are doomed by Chaos invasions. Harlequins have a shot @ living forever in the Webway, but as seen w/ the experimental codex, they don't make an army themselves. All that is left is Humans, Chaos humans, and Orks. Orks make up the majority of life in the Milky way right now, Humans and Nids coming in behind. Chaos will keep fighting until the Eldar + Emporer are gone, then nothing will hold open the Eye of terror as too little will be feeding the deamons. If they hold out, they can win, but they won't hold out. The empire? only runs due to its volume. If wars begin to stop, they will have too much time to think about themselvs, and the entire thing will colapse unless the 'emprer's long lost sun' or some such bull can pull it together.

I'm banking on the Nids myself, Orks in the second slot, Humans third (until they collapse in on themselves being the last man standing)


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Angel of Retribution said:


> I don't know if this thread has been done before (I looked and couldn't find it) and i was just curious, who do you guys/girls think is gonna win in the end war. It has to end sometime, who is gonna come out on top, with logical explanations on why if you can....


The cruel joke of it all is that Chaos has already claimed victory. The entire galaxy is plunged in war; serving Khorne. The ultimate demise of any race serves Nurgle. The evolution of change, even through Nids, serves Tzeentch. And the pleasure taken in any of it serves Slannesh. 

Go ahead, do whatever you want; the primal powers will live forever.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

But if the warp is somehow completely severed from the material world then it doesn't matter what happens, the chaos gods will stew forever, never being able to influence the material world and its inhabitants...IF it could be done which i doubt very much...

As for who will win, i dunno...i've only been playing for a year. I've read a lot on each and every race and they all have strengths and weaknesses. Its a hard one to put money on but i would have to say the necrons, but am praying for humanity!!!


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Dies Irae said:


> if chaos space marines and loyalist space marines are acting together, nothing will stop them


Heresy!




Angel of Retribution said:


> But if the warp is somehow completely severed from the material world then it doesn't matter what happens, the chaos gods will stew forever, never being able to influence the material world and its inhabitants...IF it could be done which i doubt very much...


Everything that happens in real space has an echo in the warp. That's why the Chaos Gods try to gain control over the galaxy.

Eternal war = eternal power for Khorne
Eternal sorrow = eternal power for Nurgle
etc.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Revelations said:


> The cruel joke of it all is that Chaos has already claimed victory. The entire galaxy is plunged in war; serving Khorne. The ultimate demise of any race serves Nurgle. The evolution of change, even through Nids, serves Tzeentch. And the pleasure taken in any of it serves Slannesh.


What about the Necrons closing up the warp? That's a loss for the Chaos gods. Or what about the emotionless nids being the last left? Goodbye to Slaanesh, and they'll leave the galaxy empty and life-less, so Nurgle, Khorne and Tzeentch are suddenly in trouble. So the Chaos gods don't have a definite win. To make it even worse for them the two races that could kill them are the most likely to win.

Of course the Imperium could win, in which case they'll become powerful enough to threaten the Chaos gods.

Or maybe the Eldar kill Slaanesh.

It appears the Chaos gods are as screwed as everyone else.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont think its poswsible for the Eldar to completely kill Slaanesh. Once something like that has been created, it would nigh-on impossible to contain it.

if the Necrons got completely wiped out, you can say goodbye to the rest of the Galaxy - the wierd pillar things (cant remember name) on Cadia that are holding the Eye of terror in check are Necrontyr contructs built as a permanant way of holding back the Warp, the main enemty of the C'tan. But they are powered by the life energy of the C'tan, so if they die completely, which is unlikely, Cadia will fall, and the Eye will spew forth an unquenchable army of Chaos.

This also links to the Eldar who, i they are ever completely destroyed, will release the power of their God, Khain, which will immediatly target the Necrons, being their origional enemies, killing thm all and subsequently realeasing the Eye of Terror (which they ironically created.)

Orks and Nids are the most and least lkely to win the galaxy, depending on which way you look at it. on one hand they have enough warriors to completely overrun everything in the Galaxy, but they are also two of the most phsycically powerful races, as well as the Eldar, so any fluxuatins in the warp will affect them, and if the Warp is completely cut of from the material world, all three of these races will suffer the most. 
the eldar will not be able to communicate or see into the future etc. 
the Nids' hive-mind will not be able to communicate with the Hive Fleets, and they will fall into disarray, althought they will still be a force to be reckoned with. 
the orks are the most interesting - the only thing that keep any of the Ork Meks inventians (Tanks, Guns etc) is the psychic power of the Orks aroun d them. they belive that they will work, and so they do. but if you take away the Orks subliminal psychic bilities, they will not have the power to sustain the weapons etc and they will just fall apart. this will deprive the orks of long ranged weapons, space travel and basic transport, effectivally rendering them useless. 

this is why i love the 40k universe, and the amount of thought that GW has put into this to ensure that no single race can ever reign supreme.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the nids and necrons have no reason to fight thats why the nids never go to any tomb worlds. necrons in order to awaken must meet beings with certian qualifications and i dont think being a bug is one of them. the nids on the other hand know when to avoid danger when there is no profit in it for them. simply even if the nids invade a tombworld and awake the necrons they will probobally just teleport away to go pick on some humans and thus the nids gain nothing from this. the original plan of the C'tan after their little civil war and destruction of the galaxy was to wait it out and let the eye of terror burn itself out. (i think the eye was the eldars fault correct me if im wrong) thus there would never be any real conflict between the nids and necrons as there is no food or souls. the crons will win in the sence that they will destroy everybody and take their souls and the nids will do as theyv'e always dont and go look for more food. after that the necrons go back to sleep and wait it out again...... probably to nid termites trying eat them.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

jakkie said:


> I dont think its poswsible for the Eldar to completely kill Slaanesh. Once something like that has been created, it would nigh-on impossible to contain it.
> 
> 
> [...] the Eldar who, i they are ever completely destroyed, will release the power of their God, Khain, which will immediatly target the Necrons, being their origional enemies, killing thm all and subsequently realeasing the Eye of Terror (which they ironically created.)


I thought the moment the Eldar go extinct their combined souls will give birth to *Ynnead*, the Eldar god of Death who will engage Slaanesh in a final battle.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

fearlessgod said:


> I think the Imperium will win out. If the Primarchs return or the Emperor awakens, a re-energized, stronger Imperium is posible. Plus, if (and I said *if*) the Emperor could reunify both the loyalist and traitor Space Marines, there would be no stopping humanity.
> 
> Barring that, Nids and Orks are the best bet to win out. Their numbers are too great for the Imperium to deal with, unless *all* the Space Marines were united against them.
> 
> ~fearlessgod~


I agree. I guess the Emperor would have to use his God-like psychic power to purge the corruption from the traitors. Blast the traitor Primarchs with some psychic purge and make them see the error of their ways. Are any traitors redeemable though? Can the taint of Chaos be purged from their being? 10000 years of corruption is alot of corruption. If this happened ,yes the Imperium would survive. Otherwise Id go with Chaos.


----------



## Bleeze (Jul 9, 2008)

are there actualy any primarch left?

kinda funny somebody said something about the emporers long lost son ive been playing with makeing a model and some stats. perhaps some back story standard im your son why do you need primarch am i not good enough so he goes crusadeing across the outer rim to prove hes better and ends up in a warp storm where time stands still thusly allowing him to live all this time. im way off topic now.

necrons hands down if the 2 remaining gods awaken/come back from the blackness of space. there is no defence from gauss nids dont evolve on a atomic lvl and that is where gauss works. 

second is the ork/nid being as there currently fighting the nids pick up alotta ork traits lurking turns to constant charge due to the orkiness. or orks just get so big there the size of warhound titans and crush all cause im the biggest and the strongest.

eldar are dead same with dark eldar.

tau cant take the numbers the crons orks and nids can come up with.

csm are not unlimited they are the same one from 10k years ago. 

imperium has the numbers but not the supplies.

chaos deamons could win if there is a big enough rift for them to flow through. wonder if a c'tan would eat them there energy beings but its warp energy hmmm dont know.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Chaos will win, in the end. You can't kill an idea.

-Dirge


----------



## sprldancer (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok rant time, also known as theoryHammer.

The eldar can't win on grounds of they do not have the numbers needed to launch a war of this scale.

Chaos daemons the same, the greater gods are greedy and every daemon they spawn leeches a portion of their power away. Yes khorne could spawn a billion bloodletters but he would cease to be, khorne being a god and all, will never do that. On top of that when/if the eldar and humanity die out, the chaos gods battery of power will be gone, this will almost utterly decimate deamons as well as...

Traitor Marines have the advantage of extremely long lives 10,000 years of real time experience, which makes for a deadly warrior. the problem is again numbers. Even with the original traitors and all the individuals that have gone rouge since the heresy, chaos marines die of at rate much to high for decent growth. Hell khorne's realm is a battle field, that tens of thousands fight and die by the day for his favor.

Humanity, as much as id like to say would win, is much to fractured to take it all, but it is much to numerous to fall completely. a single message sent out across the segmentums, would marshalize humanity into the single most formidable defensive bastion ever. "The emperor is in danger!!!" would bring every single marine, sister, inquisitor, guardsman, and titan to the sol system. And if they are still alive Dorn, Russ, the Khan, and the Lion would come back and Guilleman would be brought out of stasis. With all of this Terra will never fall, we wont be ale to leave system, but it wont fall.

Which brings me to the last four. Crons, orks, nids, and tau.

Tau have hooves, things with hooves are called live stock. Live stock is for eating, the tau just haven't realized that they are actually quarter pounders yet.

The crons will eventually march upon galaxy extinguishing all life, just warping out and coming back with more number win it gets too bad. The problem is nids and orks eat there foes, and I don't believe digested cron will warp out of an ork gut.

and lastly the eternal stalemate that will rage across everything, and it is simple orks spawn all they need is sunlight to grow, they are after all mushrooms.Which provides the nids the equivalent to a self refilling all you can eat sizzler buffet. orks get bigger and spawn more orks, they kill nids, nids kill orks, nids make more nids from the ultimated food supply, orks spawn more orks. 

So in the end Orks and Nids will be EVERYWHERE except sol and All three survivors will never make any real head way again.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The impirial in me wants to say things like "Faith is the most powerfull wepon of all and no damd nid, cron, ork, or daemon can take that from us!" 
But realisticly thats bulshit- The only way I can see anyone but the Crons winning is the emporer coming back and psycicly defeating the Necron's Gods- Mortally cripling their operation- wich would lead to a Tirinid victory, and then a gradual dying out of the nids due to the fact that if they win they starve and die out. Implying that it all starts from the begining again.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The Tyranids. I've said this before. The Tyranids bring in full force and kill the Tau and Ultramarines. Next, the Shadow in the Warp kicks in and the Emperors defenses against Chaos go down, so Chaos comes flooding through the Cadian Gate and Eye of Terror. The Void Dragon wakes up and the Outsider breaks out of the Dyson Sphere. All the Necrons awaken at once and war breaks out everywhere. Orks get eaten due to Tyranid numbers and the Eldar fail in trying to stop the Necrons, along with the Dark Eldar.All of the Inquisition and Space Marines hold off the C'tan at Terra and the Illuminati sacrifice the Sensei so that the Emperor gets reborn as the Sensei-Emperor. He kills the C'tan and eventually all the races are wiped out by Tyranids. Remember there are trillions and trillions of these things through the void and in other universes. Then the Tyranids go and terrorize another Universe once they have sucked the biomass from every planet so that nothing can be alive ever again.
All of the above = Tyranids = Owning!!!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

sprldancer said:


> and lastly the eternal stalemate that will rage across everything, and it is simple orks spawn all they need is sunlight to grow, they are after all mushrooms.Which provides the nids the equivalent to a self refilling all you can eat sizzler buffet. orks get bigger and spawn more orks, they kill nids, nids kill orks, nids make more nids from the ultimated food supply, orks spawn more orks.
> 
> So in the end Orks and Nids will be EVERYWHERE except sol and All three survivors will never make any real head way again.



problem w/ that is that if the nids consume all available life in our galaxy, they will simple move on. allowing the orks, if theres any left that thenids havnt fund to re-emerge and start over.
but if the nids have eaten all the biomass in the Galaxy, apart from Sol, there would be no where for the orks to hide, and they would die out. then the nids wuld leave. unless the nids became advanced enought to ctually farm the orks on several planets so they have a constant food supply.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

sprldancer said:


> Tau have hooves, things with hooves are called live stock. Live stock is for eating, the tau just haven't realized that they are actually quarter pounders yet.


First things first, i LMAO at this, its the funniest thing i've read yet, my hats off to you sir.

Secondly, even though i still say the necrons, if the emperor, primarchs, all legions and every rag-tag human soldier can all defend an area, like the sol system, then i'd give it to them or failing that a tag-team effort between the eldar and humies, which you can kinda see happening already if you read a few books (including Fulgrim of the HH series). 

GO HUMANITY!!!:biggrin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I say chaos will win out because basically every other race stays away from the eye of terror chaos doznt have to worry about being invaded by anyone but eachother.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

chas daemons aslong as they stay out of the god damned warp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

The Eldar will get even better at manip... erm, inspiring the Imperium to righteous wrath against the greatest threats. They will find themselves having to fight less and less, and can focus more fully on the Exodite worlds. The Dark Eldar and Harlequins will continue to do what they do; eventually, the race will again be fairly united. Which means the Dark Eldar will stop feeding Slaanesh.
The Necrons will eventually make their way to Cadia, and strengthen the pillars there.
The Imperium may decide it's foolish to squabble amongst themselves and focus on their bigger enemies, such as orcs, which will curb their growth... perhaps do it intelligently (due no doubt to Eldar influence) and strengthen their borders to the point that orcs are directed towards Tau worlds and those infested with tyranids.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Eldar or marines


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> The Eldar will get even better at manip... erm, inspiring the Imperium to righteous wrath against the greatest threats. They will find themselves having to fight less and less, and can focus more fully on the Exodite worlds. The Dark Eldar and Harlequins will continue to do what they do; eventually, the race will again be fairly united. Which means the Dark Eldar will stop feeding Slaanesh.
> The Necrons will eventually make their way to Cadia, and strengthen the pillars there.
> The Imperium may decide it's foolish to squabble amongst themselves and focus on their bigger enemies, such as orcs, which will curb their growth... perhaps do it intelligently (due no doubt to Eldar influence) and strengthen their borders to the point that orcs are directed towards Tau worlds and those infested with tyranids.



All well and good but where does it all go? Whos gonna be the victor? Maybe thats the point, there will be no victor and by that i mean every single race, entity, life essence destroyed leaving a barren universe...or not...


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

as already said whatever happens will benefit the ruinous powers anger and war = khorne 
death and sorrow = nurgle etc


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Imperium because I do not want to be denounced as a heritic. With the Ultramarines as the heroes.


Tyranids/Orks/Chaos realistically due to their overwhelming numbers.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

The Imperium, because it'd be a very dead franchise if they didn't.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Orks! 

The Imperium will perish at the hands of the forces of Chaos, who will then eradicate the Eldar stain from the galaxy, then burn themselves out. The dark eldar have no real ambitions towards galactic conquest. The tyranids will wipe out the tau, and with very little organic life left in the galaxy, move on to pastures new. The necrons will go back to sleep for the same reason, and then all those ork spores lying dormant will awaken, and a new Green Empire will rise.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

nids for many resons, they take the strongest bits from the races it kills. so it could become more ork like, maybe leaving behind spore when they die. so they would at one point just out last orks becoming far more powerful and resilant.

tau just because they outnumber them and tau just can not fight them as well. 

necrons because it just may be possiable that they will avoid them till they are strong enough to beat them fully and strip the very centre of the tomb plant out. using there vast warp mind to overpower the ctan gods.

humans and sm and csm just by sheer constant fighting, no way they can fight for ever 

and if there are no humans left then no souls for the gods of chaos, eg says in book that althogh nids are very psychic, they neaver draw demons to them, this can be for 2 resons.

no soul or have such control over the very warp that they simply can not be used by demons.

so nids rule :victory:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Imperium can never win for several reasons; the main one being that if the Chaos Gods are defeated then the Warp will close and all Human worlds will be cut off from each other and will die.

Necrons and Tyranids are the only races that can really have a chance of a total victory. All the other races depend on the Warp too much to survive its destruction.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Revelations said:


> The cruel joke of it all is that Chaos has already claimed victory. The entire galaxy is plunged in war; serving Khorne. The ultimate demise of any race serves Nurgle. The evolution of change, even through Nids, serves Tzeentch. And the pleasure taken in any of it serves Slannesh.
> 
> Go ahead, do whatever you want; the primal powers will live forever.


Exactly what he said.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I reckon the Gretchin!

Lets face it, know one is expecting that!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

chaos has won easily..why beacause they can't loose. Sure you can kill all the marines but then what about the daemons, there is an infinite supply of them and when you kill them they just respawn back in the warp:shok: anyway once the bluescribs have found all the peices of tzeentchs crystal staff then he will use it's power to claim back the universe.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> chaos has won easily..why beacause they can't loose. Sure you can kill all the marines but then what about the daemons, there is an infinite supply of them and when you kill them they just respawn back in the warp:shok: anyway once the bluescribs have found all the peices of tzeentchs crystal staff then he will use it's power to claim back the universe.


The Necrons can close off the Warp from real space, meaning that Chaos will not be able to influance the physical realm in any way. They actually do have the technology and the insane power to do that.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Necrons. they've done it before, whats to say they shouldnt do it again? 

they won the War in Heaven when the Eldar/Orks/Humans/Old Ones were on the same team! they should be able to defeat them when theyr fighting eachother again. the only race that poses any kind of threat to the Necrons is Chaos but, as has already been said, the Necs can shut them off from the material world, making them effectivly powerless.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Tyranids... bioengineered from everything they defeat.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Tyranids are controlled by the Necrons....I have proof man!!!!!


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

*Ftw*



Angel of Retribution said:


> I don't know if this thread has been done before (I looked and couldn't find it) and i was just curious, who do you guys/girls think is gonna win in the end war. It has to end sometime, who is gonna come out on top, with logical explanations on why if you can....


GW.

They will eventually win all our money. :search:


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Nope your all wrong, the c'tan will win and then they will all get sucked into a blackhole, then end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FIN:wink:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd say the Necrons. They almost did it before, and if they lock the warp away (Which they almsot did last time) all those pesky chaos Demons don't mean a thing!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> I'd say the Necrons. They almost did it before, and if they lock the warp away (Which they almsot did last time) all those pesky chaos Demons don't mean a thing!


Not only that, if they lock the Warp away then the Imperium of Man will also fail because it will be the end of Warp Travel and communication between worlds and fleets will cease! Each star system will be isolated and can be picked off one by one. The same for all races that use the Warp to travel and communicate.

Only the Necrons and Nids are free from the Warp - but the Necrons have no organic matter for the Nids to feed on, while the atoms sucked up by the Gauss technology by the Necrons will continue to feed the C'tan.

I think Necrons are going to win because they are ageless and have the most time to make it happen. No infighting (anymore) and the most advanced technology in the galaxy.


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

The Imperium no doubt. 

Space Marines just own.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I believe it will come down to the Tyranids and the Necrons. The Tyranids will eventually consume all biomatter in the galaxy and that will leave nothing but the Necrons to inhabit the galaxy after the nids move on. I mean, Necrons don't really have anything to interest the Tyranids considering that they aren't organic and have no genetic material. I think that ultimately, the galaxy will be inhereted by the Necrons, albiet waiting dormant in stasis for life to re-emerge after the Tyranids have absorbed everything and moved on.

As far as Chaos and Humanity are concerned, they depend on each other for their existance even though they spend the majority of their time trying to wipe each other out. If humanity dies, what is left to feed the warp? If Chaos dies, mankind will revert to another Age of Strife and be consumed by the alien races of the galaxy.

Eldar/Dark Eldar? They are a dying race already, besides who cares anyway really, bunch of homos. (Joking, joking, but I really don't like the Eldar though.)

Orks? As bad ass as they are, they still can't match the voracity of the Tyranids.

Tau? The greater good just isn't good enough to stand against the numberless hordes of mindless killing machines of the Hive Mind.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

simple, imperium.
why? cause when the emporer wakes up/recovers/is reborn he'll come along and everyone will be 
"please belss my lasgun so it will kill" and he'll be 
"what do you mean bless it?"
"bless the machine spirit inside!"
"what machine spirit you idiot? its a gun heres how it works, not through magic or belief, through technology and ballistic!"

and then mankind will actually make some techno-progress until the IG have bolters, SM have uber-laser destruction rays and everyone else is killed cause of mankinds awesome tech.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

sprldancer is right!

Mankind will win out in the end. The second something serious enough to take terra down is realised, EVERY able bodied human, Marine and machine will come to defend her. With the Emperor and the Returned primarchs (Dorn, Lion, Russ, Khan, Guiliman, Vulkan and Corax) will stand at the forefront with a million space marines and trillions of guardsmen. In the ensuing slaughter, tens of trillions of warriors from all sides will be killed. Heros will rise and fall. The Emperor will make his final sacrifice against the forces of evil, but it will claim his life. Mankind will be left shattered, it's worlds cut off. Guiliman and Dorn will begin to rebuild and the next great crusade will be launched. 

That's how i think it should go down. We may all play as different races, but WE'RE all human. So humanity will win in the end.

Or am i the only one who believes in a romantic voctory??

Besides, this way GW can have another great crusade and start all over again. Warhammer 50k anyone???


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> sprldancer is right!
> 
> Mankind will win out in the end. The second something serious enough to take terra down is realised, EVERY able bodied human, Marine and machine will come to defend her. With the Emperor and the Returned primarchs (Dorn, Lion, Russ, Khan, Guiliman, Vulkan and Corax) will stand at the forefront with a million space marines and trillions of guardsmen. In the ensuing slaughter, tens of trillions of warriors from all sides will be killed. Heros will rise and fall. The Emperor will make his final sacrifice against the forces of evil, but it will claim his life. Mankind will be left shattered, it's worlds cut off. Guiliman and Dorn will begin to rebuild and the next great crusade will be launched.
> 
> ...


 50K? Sure, why not...romance is an overvalued concept anyways.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Eldar won't win it but they would survive it
because thats what they do.

Same with the orkz, they would be impossible to eradicate 

and how do you kill a IDEA!! (chaos)


----------



## Bounty Hunter 999 (Sep 24, 2008)

its gonna be nids v chaos deamons in the end cos the emperor will die and a load of chaos deamons will flood into the universe and will fight a probably endless war till the warp is extingiuished or the tyranids run out of tyranids.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

dunno. probably nids unless the flow of them was stopped. I reckon the only way the imperium would win is if they allied with the eldar and the tau, the 2 "goodest races". but then those 3 would have to fight it out.

In my role as a tau shas'o i have to say tau, because of the strength of their weapons and the speed they are evolving and adapting at. However, i genuinely think that the imperium will eventually win, albiet costign the lives of exactly 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000(to the power 99) imperial troops. thats a smegload of corpses.

Its be funny if squats made a comeback in the midst of all the fighting and kicked everyones ass. Or at least headbutted.

__________________________________________________________________________
Thou shalt not place a bumper sticker reading "honk if you think im sexy" upon the rear of a sister's immolator, nor shalt thou honk if thou sees same.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> sprldancer is right!
> 
> Mankind will win out in the end. The second something serious enough to take terra down is realised, EVERY able bodied human, Marine and machine will come to defend her. With the Emperor and the Returned primarchs (Dorn, Lion, Russ, Khan, Guiliman, Vulkan and Corax) will stand at the forefront with a million space marines and trillions of guardsmen. In the ensuing slaughter, tens of trillions of warriors from all sides will be killed. Heros will rise and fall. The Emperor will make his final sacrifice against the forces of evil, but it will claim his life. Mankind will be left shattered, it's worlds cut off. Guiliman and Dorn will begin to rebuild and the next great crusade will be launched.
> 
> ...


you forgot 1 thing - the emperor is a corpse. he is 99.9% machine. the only thing keeping him alive is the adeptus mechanicus and that won't be for long because:

in white dwarf for july this year, it said that they found failures in the golden throne's mechanisms that were far beyond their ability to repair


_______________________________________________________________
Khorne is a false god; so are tzeentch, nurgle and slaanesh. The only true god is barry white.

Oh baby.... lol


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

In the end the good guy factions will win thats how it always happens

Even though there will never be an end war is forever someone always want something what better way then to take it the by force


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

The term "Good Guy" largely depends on what side of the fence you are sitting on.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I say the Imperium will win, because eventually there'll be another Macharius-like figure that'll teach the galaxy the ways of pwn, and reclaim everything in the name of the Emperor! Either that, or they'll just pull some Death-Star-like thing out of their sleeves and eliminate every non-imperial life form in existence.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Orks... you just cant get rid of them, if the Orks, and Nids Ran into each other.... well, I think it would devolve into a Eternal War zone. and you can't permanganate remove em, the can grow almost anywhere, even in space hulks. 

And supposedly, Long Range Imperial Probes that can receive messages from other galaxies.... all they hear is Ork Chatter


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Well I'm unsure who would win!

But I'm quite sure the Eldar won't! They'll sacrifice themselves in one final showdown having fully embraced the idea of their dead God that will emerge and destroy Slaanesh... the destruction of Slaanesh will create a vacuum of power within the realms of the Chaos Gods and as such they'll fall upon each other. This will pretty much keep them busy for a while... possibly even ending up on a 2 v's 1 (if I'm right in remembering there's only 4x Chaos Gods) situation... another God will bite the dust, and my money would be on Khorne that gets it! He won't strike an alliance! Where they go from there?!?! 

The Tau... well they have just got to be next to take the fall... they can't pacify Orks and their numbers are simply not enough against the Tyranids... here's where the Imperium comes in... An Interstellar Alliance that subdues the Tau but allows them to exist within the Imperium of Man.

The Orcs and Tyranids will just continue to fight each other... one side is plain up for a fight, the other is just hungry!

But it's the Necrons that are my dark horse, possibly as I don't know much about them... an ancient race, gods as rulers, nigh indestructible... For me, they will extinguish all life in this galaxy... whether they have the ability to move on to others I don't know... but maybe they become the invading force in WH50k... maybe many lost ships in the Warp have ended up in other galaxy and doing rather well for themselves!

Feel free to pull my theory apart...


----------



## kholek09 (Feb 4, 2009)

fearlessgod said:


> I think the Imperium will win out. If the Primarchs return or the Emperor awakens, a re-energized, stronger Imperium is posible. Plus, if (and I said *if*) the Emperor could reunify both the loyalist and traitor Space Marines, there would be no stopping humanity.
> 
> Barring that, Nids and Orks are the best bet to win out. Their numbers are too great for the Imperium to deal with, unless *all* the Space Marines were united against them.
> 
> ~fearlessgod~


dont you know the imperium?
if chaos wants peace, the imperium will execute them all as heretics.:nono:
incidentally. necrons shall triumph.whenever they are killed outright, they teleport back to a nearby tomb world to be repaired by tomb spyders


----------



## kholek09 (Feb 4, 2009)

so they never ever, ever,ever, ever,ever, ever, ever, ever,ever, ever,ever, ever die


----------

